# i have a unknown african cichlid like to know what it is cal



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

hello every one i have a vary large collection of african cichlids 70 to be exact 100 if i count the fry i currently have 
the fry i have came from the unknown fish she is like an all black broad head nop other colours big bold eyes i know she is not a tanzanian acei or sumthing like that . i bought 8 cichlids from sumone who was closing there tank the female im talking about came bearing fry i have since removed the fry from here mouth so in the fry collection i have 30 5 of which are albino all white almost transparent with red eyes .. if any one has pics of a fish that they might think i have coloud you post it with a name i will try to get a picture of her and post it my self


----------



## AnnaFish (Aug 9, 2006)

You're def gonna hafta post a pic of your girl for any of us to help. I'm interested in seeing her.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

all black broad head sounds like it could be a tropheus


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

here is a direct link as i have to make 5 more posts b4 i can post a pic
h ttp://img59.imageshack.us/img59/351/dscf8006.jpg

you will have to remove the space from the http so it will show on image shack
'


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

those aren't black


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> those aren't black


if its not black what is it then i have a better picture of her in my hand

he is the link to the fish i have to space the http cuz i need to make five more posts so cut and paste remove the space between the http
h ttp://img121.imageshack.us/img121/4475/dscf8011.jpg


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Here ya go


>


looks kind of like a Rusty (_Iodotropheus sprengerae_)


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics i googled that and it does look like you are right well i have 30 fry at about a 1/4 inch with 5 of them 100%albino (red eyes and transparent body)


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I have never heard of Rusties throwing albino fry. Did you witness the spawn? What else is in the tank? Any albinos?


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

yes sir i even pulled the fry from the mother my self


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

but she came witht eh fry correct? you don't know what the male was that mated with her?


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> but she came witht eh fry correct? you don't know what the male was that mated with her?


yes she did and i was told she was mated by the same type as she is who knows any how i have 5 100%albino **** that are about a 3/8s inch big now cant wait to put them back into my bigger tank as i no longer have american cichlids in there just all africans i know all my afrricans are able to be house together cuz my friend had them and iv just been buying them all from him as he is changing over to salt water


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

dublord said:


> ...yes she did and i was told she was mated by the same type as she is who knows any how i have 5 100%albino fry that are about a 3/8s inch big ...


Since Rusties do no have an albino gene, she spawned with someone else making them hybrids. Now is you plan on keeping them for the rest of their lives, that is not a problem, but they can't leave your tanks.


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> dublord said:
> 
> 
> > ...yes she did and i was told she was mated by the same type as she is who knows any how i have 5 100%albino fry that are about a 3/8s inch big ...
> ...


well like i said this is what i was told and they can leave my tank just gotta inform people they are hybrids thats all


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

dublord said:


> and they can leave my tank just gotta inform people they are hybrids thats all


Ethicly, no, they shouldn't. You may be totally up front with the person you sell/give them to about their parentage, but you have no control over what that person does with them. This type of thing is exactly why we have such a problem with hybrids in the hobby. Not everybody is going to be honest (or even care).


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> dublord said:
> 
> 
> > and they can leave my tank just gotta inform people they are hybrids thats all
> ...


well im a straight shooter ill tell you like it is if you dont like then tobad ,, i will be telling the person or who ever what the case with the fish is and if they dont want it then they dont want it ,but the albinos i will be keeping


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Doesn't it's eye look awful big for a rusty? Maybe just the angle of the pic.


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

Dewdrop said:


> Doesn't it's eye look awful big for a rusty? Maybe just the angle of the pic.


i dont know to be totaly honest this is why i posted the post im still learning the names of the african cichlids i know a fair amount about south american cics this is my 1st tyme with africans ,,,and if you think the eyes are too big what do you think she is ??? any idea my friend who i got them from cant remember what kind this girl is as he has over 200 different cichlids


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

here is something that might help id this one ,, she kinda looks like a kenyi with her body shape and i was noticing she does have very very faint looking strips ??????does this help ?


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Try posting it's pics in the Unidentified section. I'm not very experienced either but they are very good at i.d.ing in that section.


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

Dewdrop said:


> Try posting it's pics in the Unidentified section. I'm not very experienced either but they are very good at i.d.ing in that section.


i would but i can not post pics yet unless sumone can post them for me


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

no way thats a rusty


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

Electrophyste said:


> no way thats a rusty


well this is what i am trying to find out what she is


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

dublord said:


> Electrophyste said:
> 
> 
> > no way thats a rusty
> ...


but i googled red top zebra and found this picture ,it sure looks like my female







[/URL][/img]


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

dublord said:


> Electrophyste said:
> 
> 
> > no way thats a rusty
> ...


your trying to figure this out, a couple of members said it was. i was saying to you its not so you wouldnt think it still was and i dont think its a female red top either ma-bee a clearer pic would help with the ID


----------



## dublord (Jul 18, 2009)

Electrophyste said:


> dublord said:
> 
> 
> > Electrophyste said:
> ...


but one persons says one thing and some one else says differently i will use my better camara to take a better picture and i willpost it soon as possible


----------

